# Baby Bunnies



## KeltonB (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had a surprise litter on March 12 by Sophia, one of three bunnies I adopted the week before. More info at this thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/surprise-litter-hope-i-did-right-thing-73759/

The babies all seem to be doing well and things are happening right on schedule. Today, I moved their nest out of Sophia's box, cut the edges down for easy in/out, and set up their food, hay and water dishes. I baby-proofed the bottom of the pen up to 9" to prevent the little ones from slipping out. I also moved Sophia's food, water and hay up into her box to keep the babies out. One problem though, Sophia seems to prefer the babies' alfalfa hay and pellets to her timothy ones. Should it be okay to let her have alfalfa until the babies are weaned?

Here are a couple of photos (I took tons!) as well as a view of the pen layout. I'd appreciate any feedback on ways I might improve it/make it safer.

Thanks!

Kelton


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 24, 2013)

awwwwww #I'msojealous


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 24, 2013)

So cute. Should be fine with the alfalfa til she weans them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my word! They are unspeakably adorable!

I think you're setup is great!

And alfalfa should be okay.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 24, 2013)

THEY ARE SO CUTE! I hope they find great homes when the time comes! I love that pic of Momma taking a little much needed break over in the corner. Weird question...do kits make noises?


----------



## KeltonB (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Katie, everything I've read says that the babies shouldn't make any noises unless they are hungry. Over the 12 days since their birthday, I have heard just one squeak.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah okay! Thank you for answering my random question. I bet it was a cute squeak though.


----------



## majorv (Mar 25, 2013)

The mom needs some extra protein while nursing so it's okay for her to have some alfalfa hay/pellets. Kits will squeal sometimes. When they're newborns and hungry they will squeal when you touch them because they think Mom is there to feed. Older kits will sometimes squeal if you startle them when you pick them up.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww, they are just the sweetest little things. Is your condo a 3x3? It loooks good. Can't wait to see more pics of the babies as they progress


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

They are adorable, love the colour and mom getting a well earned rest. Will love to see them as they grow.


----------



## KeltonB (Mar 27, 2013)

Azerane, yes, it's a 3x3 NIC. I have a third bedroom that my long time buddy Clover has run of. As soon as Sophia has weaned the babies, I am going to start the long, but hopefully successful process of trying to bond the four adults, Clover (m), Hank (m), Sophia (f) and Charlotte (f).

Here are a couple of recent pictures for those interested. These guys are so daggone cute! These are at two weeks old.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 27, 2013)

so cute!! congrats on your new babies!!


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 3, 2013)

A couple of updated pictures...three weeks old yesterday! Can't believe how much they have grown, and each one has their own unique characteristics.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 3, 2013)

Awwwww, they are so adorable! How do you resist holding & hugging them all day? Think if I ever had a baby baby bunny I would have such a hard time putting it down, it probably wouldn't know bunnies are supposed to hop around on the floor or ground! lol Congratulations on those beautiful babies!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 4, 2013)

they are CUTE! are they chocolates? one picture makes them look blue otter/ blue marten, and the last pictures look chocolate I Love watching babies grow up!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Boy, they are cute! Baby bunnies have to be the most adorable things in the world.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! They sure are a lot of work for such little things.

They are all gray, some have small tan/white features such as a boot or tail.

Right now they are driving momma rabbit (Sophia) nuts. Anyone have any recommendations on how to fabricate something to provide some quiet time for her? I tried to make a cardboard wall high enough for her to jump over but not the babies, but now they can jump as high as her!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 4, 2013)

I must stop looking at all these cute baby pics...they are just adorable. I just love that picture of them sleeping and the one at the front with the paws in the air...that is just too much. I agree that I´d be picking them up and cuddling and squeezing them all day, they are just so lickle and furry...congratulations a lovely looking litter.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy one month birthday!


----------



## kaosu (Apr 8, 2013)

just stop!!!...all this adorable is hurting me <3 lovely babies


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 16, 2013)

The little guys are getting all grown up...in just two short weeks I'll have to find them forever homes. I'm already missing them!


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 16, 2013)

They are so cute!!!!!!!!! I just want to hold & cuddle them! :heartbeat:


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 16, 2013)

Soooooooo cute!!! Cant wait to see what they look like as they get older!

EDIT: I didn't see there were 2 more pages. How old are they now? They're just too adorable.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 16, 2013)

sweet_buns, they are five weeks today!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 16, 2013)

They are killing me with adorable-ness tooooo!!!!  I would not be able to put them down lol.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 16, 2013)

I wish i could have one! I <3 lionheads but we don't have them here. =(


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 16, 2013)

Lionheads are the cutest! Wish I were closer haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

Aww, those bunnies are SO SO SO adorable!!! I don't think I could ever put them down .


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, the babies were six weeks old yesterday. I can't believe how much they've grown and changed and developed such personalities in a short period of time! I am seriously going to miss these little guys.


----------



## bhoffman (Apr 24, 2013)

Awww.. so sweet!! I want one!! That's the worst part about the whole breeding thing.. they have to leave when they are old enough. I love everything else about breeding though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are too cute for words! I better stop looking at them or I'll have to come by and bunnynap them, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 24, 2013)

That last one is just toooooo cute, what a gorgeous wickle face. How can you bear to wave them goodbye.....they such a lovely bunch.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 24, 2013)

Tell me about it! I promised myself I wouldn't get attached...way easier said than done!


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 30, 2013)

Babies are seven weeks old today...two will be going to their new home tomorrow (as a pair - yay!) and another will be leaving me on Friday evening.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

They are SO SO SO adorable! I love their cute furry little faces. I love lionheads. It must be hard not to keep them.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 30, 2013)

MAN WHY DID I LOOK AT THIS POST??!!! I love my lionhead so much, I'm totally getting another at some point.


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 30, 2013)

I would not be a bit surprised if one got left behind :innocent


----------



## sweet_buns (May 3, 2013)

Awwww too cute! Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## KeltonB (May 5, 2013)

sweet_buns said:


> Awwww too cute! Are you keeping any of them?



Three of the five have gone off to their new homes and are doing very well. The potential adopter for the fourth had to back out, so I will be looking for another home for him.

I decided I wanted to keep the fifth one...she was the runt and is always beside mom, so I can't bear to split them up.


----------



## KeltonB (May 14, 2013)

Took Sophia (mom) in for her pre-spay exam yesterday and took the babies along...here are a couple of pictures at nine weeks!


----------

